# Campsites within 10 mile radius of AB23, Belhevie??



## Wortle (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, does anyone have experience of any sites in this area. There seem to be plenty further north but we need to be out of Aberdeen but not up as far as Peterhead,
Thanks


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

The only campsite that I know of in Abedeen is Lower Deeside Caravan Park. It's a nice well laid out site about 5 miles south of Aberdeen on the Lower Deeside Road. About 15 minutes into Aberdeen.

Not too far from Belhelvie either

Stewart


----------



## Wortle (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks but I do want to be north of Aberdeen if possible although I have had a good google and nowt seems to be coming up.


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

There is a residential caravan park just north of Aberdeen.
I think they are static caravans only, though Google Maps seems to show what appears to be some motorhomes or caravans parked round the back.

They may also know of a suitable campsite for you.

Nia-Roo

Google maps location

*Edit* Nia-Roo seems to be residential and caravan storage only.

Your nearest site is here-

Hillhead Caravan Park

which is just outside your 10 mile radius.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

June MMM carried a review of Loch Insch Trout Fishery certified location if you are a member of the Caravan Club. This is north of Aberdeen near Oldmeldrum and, at a guess, is around 20 miles form Belhelvie.
I have not stayed there so can't comment but the fishery itself is attractive and the CL looks nice in the review.


----------



## Wortle (Apr 8, 2010)

12.5 miles according to the AA, but I'm not in the caravan club. Any body been? Worth joining just for that? Any other suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Campsites*

Hi Wortle,

Haven't been here but review looks favourable.

Ythan Valley

There is also a c&cc cs at Old Rayne on the A96 about 2 miles nearer than the Loch Insch Fishery one.

Checked out the Loch Insh one and looks fine with EHU and Water.

From the above link, there is also another site at Turriff.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Wortle (Apr 8, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> north of Aberdeen near Oldmeldrum and, at a guess, is around 20 miles form Belhelvie.
> .


Ooops I put Oldmeldrum into the AA calculator , unfortunately,the trout fishery is as far again away, so comes out at about 26 miles in total (but they do go a silly route).
Thanks xmusso, but the new calculation makes it too far, as is turriff, 30 miles. ythan 25 miles

My problem is that I have to Balmedie/Belhevie every day for about 10 - 12 days. I am already travelling up from South Devon so the fuel cost is huge. I therefore want to be as near as possible to Belhevie as even a 20 mile round trip is going to be an extra £5 a day.

So still open to suggestions.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Sea View Caravan Park
This is another mobile home park but there are caravans stored at the back and there is also a motorhome parked up next to the house at the entrance. It could belong to the site owner but he would probaly know of any sites nearby if he can't accommodate. Tel. 01224 824897
It's only a couple of miles south of Balmedie just off the A90
Lesley


----------

